# Coleman Instatent?



## Cable (Nov 16, 2000)

I need to get a new tent. Does anyone have one and how do you like it?


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

I have one and love it. It is so easy and fast to put up. I just got it last summrer and have only used it twice, but so far so good.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

Cable said:


> I need to get a new tent. Does anyone have one and how do you like it?


We just purchased the Instant Tent 6.........haven't used it yet but we mainly got it for a screened in tent in case of rain when with our friends.

It does set up quickly. We paid $149 through Amazon.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I do not know if this is the same tent you guys are talking about or not.

There is an Coleman instant tent listed early this morning in sporting on Grand Rapids craiglaist 4/17/12 $75.00


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Note the reviews here:
http://www.coleman.com/product/2000007832

As far as Instatent setups, a buddy of mine had the Gander Mountain Jackrabbit. Good news-Set up quickly. Bad news-Got destroyed on the first windy day he encountered.


----------

